# deflection yoke.



## tsl5150 (Apr 5, 2009)

when service manual tells him to turn deflection yoke for vertical raster adjustment, does he loosen belt clamps and literally turn the coil pack? is their an electronic adjustment dial?:reading:


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

tsl5150 said:


> when service manual tells him to turn deflection yoke for vertical raster adjustment, does he loosen belt clamps and literally turn the coil pack? is their an electronic adjustment dial?:reading:


Adjusting the rotation of the image as a whole can be done mechanically by turning the yoke. Some sets also have electronic controls for skew & tilt individually. I would only twist the yoke after centering those and if both are off in the same direction. Also be careful to not move the yoke along the neck of the CRT as this will affect geometry.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

